# Recipes for Bull Redfish and Drum



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

If you follow my advice, you'll be needing these recipes:


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Best recipe for these 2 fish are to place fillets on a cedar plank, season with you favorite seasoning, cook in the oven for 2 hrs at 400. When done scrape off the fish and eat the board.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Nice job trimming the fillets. Failing to do that is the downfall of the taste of good-sized redfish (and many other species) in most recipes and probably why YELLOWCAT is picking splinters. One exception I've found is grilled redfish on the half shell, which in fish up to our 27" max size, you can eat right down to the hide and never taste anything strong.


----------

